# Crankbait fishing.



## Truckmechanic (Oct 3, 2010)

How do you set the hook while fishing with crankbaits?


----------



## fish devil (Oct 3, 2010)

:twisted: No need to set the hook. Just keep steady pressure on the rod. It is important to have SHARP hooks and a rod made for crankbaiting.


----------



## Truckmechanic (Oct 3, 2010)

I keep sharp hooks on all mine, I use Mustad Triple Grips. I have been giving a "sweeping" motion instead of a jerk and it seems like I am having a hard time getting some of them on the hook.


----------



## BaitCaster (Oct 4, 2010)

sideways sweep.


----------



## bcritch (Oct 4, 2010)

I just make sure my line is tight after the hookup....


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 4, 2010)

Wait - you are using hooks?


----------



## gunny146 (Oct 5, 2010)

x2 on sweeping hookset. Are those triple grips are the short shank hooks.?


----------



## Truckmechanic (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm not sure. I didn't know there were two different types


----------

